# Glass Jars - Where to Buy?



## jollyroger1210 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know where to buy glass jam jars (or similar)? I am happy to collect from anywhere in Portugal and have been unsuccessful trying to source on the internet.

Thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Loja Chinesa? If not try the huge Continente in Leiria.


----------



## jollyroger1210 (Dec 12, 2009)

silvers said:


> Loja Chinesa? If not try the huge Continente in Leiria.


Thanks for the quick reply

Sorry - forgot to mention that I need LOTS!!!!! So am looking for a wholesaler - is this still relevant for the 2 you just mentioned?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

jollyroger1210 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply
> 
> Sorry - forgot to mention that I need LOTS!!!!! So am looking for a wholesaler - is this still relevant for the 2 you just mentioned?


Bee Keepers are big users of these and buy wholesale. If you check out 'Apicultura' in your local yellow pages you will have a useful starting point.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

How good is your Portuguese? If you are able to ask in Portuguese, there is a store called Agricola quite close to the hospital in Alcobaca, they supply the local farmers with everything they need.


----------

